# Chihuahua might be sick, I don't know :( I need help.



## PoodahBae (Jan 30, 2012)

I know that I am about to make a rather long post, but will all of you please read this thoroughly, and help me out with your best advice. I am a wreck and don't know what to do.

To start off, my girlfriend lives by herself, with a 6 year old, 6 pound teacup Chihuahua named Tink. She works 3pm-11pm, and while she works, Tink comes over to my parents house 3, 4, sometimes 5 days a week and we watch her while my fiance is at work. She has been coming over since July 2009. She loves my house. We all love her so much, but Tink has an extra special connection with my Dad. But he babies her so much sometimes, and sometimes we say that he loves Tink more than us kids lol. She even growls and sometimes snaps at me when I go to pick her up to carry her out to the car when it's time to leave. (Not that she hates her owner, my fiance, Tink loves my fiance, but I guess she just loves being at my house more lol.)


Here is what has me worried... last Sunday, Jan. 29th, she comes over my house. The first 10-20 minutes go good, she runs around and is happy to see everybody. Then she is sitting with me on the chair, and is shaking. So I'm thinking awww she's cold, and I wrap a blanket around her. 5 minutes later, she is still shaking, and has her tongue hanging out like she's panting. Obviously she's not cold. I take her over to the couch my Dad is on and put her on his lap, (she prefers to be by him 95% of the time anyways), and she immediately jumps off his lap and hides under the table. I call her back over to me, and she immediately comes back to me to the couch I'm sitting on, and kinda tried to hide behind me, and is still shaking. I take her back to my Dad, and again, immediately jumps off his lap, and runs under the table still shaking. I get off the couch and go near the table she is hiding under, I call her out, she comes out and she has her tail tucked real low between her legs. I pick her up, and she is panting, and like stares into one spot, and then looks around as if she is seeing something. So then, my Dad and sisters take her out for a walk.

--NOTE:.... I'm not implying anything, but when my Dad and sisters took her out for a walk.. my Mom told me that today (well, Jan. 29th, that day)was the 17 year anniversary of the day when my Dad's brother passed. My Dad and him were really close all their lives. My Dad wasn't even in a bad, or negative type of mood. He actually seemed happier than usual.


So, my Dad, sisters, and Tink get back from the walk. They said Tink was fine, she had a loose bowel movement, and even was sniffing around and peeing every few steps, (I guess peeing over other dog's spots). But shortly after she got back in my house, the shaking started up again, worse than before. Her tail was tucked real low between her legs, and she was panting so hard that she had a creepy look on her face kind of like that of an evil clown smile. My Dad picked her up, took her in the kitchen, petted her, and was talking real nice to her and comforting her. After about 10 minutes, she calmed down, and was fine and back to her normal self for the rest of the day.


We called the Vet, they suggested it could be a seizure. But, she only had one seizure symptom, which was the shaking. And when she went on the walk, she was perfectly fine outside. But started the shaking again when she came back into the house. And when she would run off of my dad's lap, and under the table, and jump back on teh chair with me, she was moving around with absolutely no trouble. I doubt she would move from spot to spot as smoothly as she did if it were a seizure. And why would she be scared and have her tail tucked if it were a seizure? Last but not least, like I said, her and my Dad barely ever leave each other's side when she's at my house, and if she was sick, wouldn't she want to go to him first and foremost? She even tried to hide behind my Mom, and she rarely ever goes to her.


I'm not suggesting that it was anything "super natural", even though it does kinda match up pretty darn perfectly to it being that, it could have been a seizure too. I don't know, me and my family never ever dealt with a dog before in our lives until July 2009 when Tink started coming to the house on a regular basis. And my fiance isn't sure either, what do some of you guys think?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would go in and see a vet,don't think they can tell what is wrong with her over the phone without looking at her,could be Anal glands,seizure all sorts of things


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Panting and shaking are classic signs of discomfort and pain. Also anxiety. I'd have her checked out. I don't think it had anything to do with any kind of supernatural event. I think the dog was either anxious or in pain.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Not superatural by any means but she could have been picking up on your fathers 'mood', I'm supposing he wasn't exactly in the best of moods due to the memory of his brother, my dogs pick up on depression all the time.
They do usually want to stay by me though but they live with me 24/7. Your father depressed mood may have put her off going to him!
Has she been normal since then? Has your fathers mood lightened?

I know around the memory of my grandsons death all our family dogs, my daughters as well at her house, are very quiet and seem to know we need a little comfort from them!
Some of the cats are the same.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds 100% like anxiety to me. Dogs are perfect mirrors of those around us & can pick up any "off" emotion even if undetected by other humans. To me, it sounds like she could sense something was "off" with your father & it made her nervous. Certainly doesn't sound like a seizure to me. Sounds like classic anxiety.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Shaking and trembling are signs of pain also. If the dog was feeling ill (loose stool) maybe she was having cramps?? If the dog is a 'drama queen' like mine are, they shake and tremble when they aren't feeling well too. Panting is also a sign of pain/anxiety. If she continues with this, then a vet visit is in order. Sue


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree; she was probably picking up on the vibes from everyone there. A lot of it is subconscious, we don't need to necessarily be directly thinking about something for it to be affecting our body chemistry. And actually; the way that everyone was reacting to her also probably made things a little worse. Granted not intentionally! But if everyone responded nervously or treated her differently when she began feeling those things; she also could be picking up on the anxiety that she, albeit unknowingly, caused. Kinda spirals from there, lol. If she's only had the issue the one time I'd say she's fine. If it's something reoccurring though I would take her to the vet for some bloodwork to rule out any underlying issues.

Oh and there is no such thing as a "teacup" chihuahua. It's just a word that breeders label dogs that are smaller and usually sicklier than others (basically breeding a runt, to a runt, etc... combining the weakest genetics...) and is roughly 3lbs or less. A 6lb chi sounds like a normal, healthy chi to me! =D


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

My vote would be seizures....my dog pants and shakes and his tail goes between his legs....he eyes get this stare like he is looking right thru you..he almost looks blind....and he will have a loose stool afterwards ...back to back seizures would concern me..those can be cluster seizures...I would take him to the vets ....


----------



## PoodahBae (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey, thank you all for your replies, help and support.

Exactly a week after that incident, Tink started up the same stuff, almost at the exact time as the previous Sunday. It came and gone within a half hour. But this time, she didn't eat any of her dog food, or beg us for food when we ordered pizza and wings.

So we took her to the vet Monday. She had no temperature, and nothing wrong physical wise with her body or nothing. The only thing they could think of that might be bothering her is that her left ear was extremely dirty, and the vet gave us ear drops for her. Tink had blood work done in December, and it was perfect and more than just okay. Hopefully its just her ear that's bothering her and that's it.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't mean to scare you but my dog who has seizures has totally normal blood tests...nothing ever showed up to tell the vet my dog was epileptic...in all these years....you could video tape it and show your vet the next time it happens....good luck...hope it all works out


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

*? of seizures*

Hi, My chihuahua Emmie, had 'spells' of running away looking over her shoulder as if someone was chasing her. Also she air snapped at non existant fleas/fliles. She was diagnosed with partial seizures due to epilepsy. Much better with phenobarbital. If you can, video tape the spells. It would help the vet more than you trying to tell him about them. Good luck Sue


----------



## Mimakoky (Aug 13, 2020)

PoodahBae said:


> I know that I am about to make a rather long post, but will all of you please read this thoroughly, and help me out with your best advice. I am a wreck and don't know what to do.
> 
> To start off, my girlfriend lives by herself, with a 6 year old, 6 pound teacup Chihuahua named Tink. She works 3pm-11pm, and while she works, Tink comes over to my parents house 3, 4, sometimes 5 days a week and we watch her while my fiance is at work. She has been coming over since July 2009. She loves my house. We all love her so much, but Tink has an extra special connection with my Dad. But he babies her so much sometimes, and sometimes we say that he loves Tink more than us kids lol. She even growls and sometimes snaps at me when I go to pick her up to carry her out to the car when it's time to leave. (Not that she hates her owner, my fiance, Tink loves my fiance, but I guess she just loves being at my house more lol.)
> 
> ...



Hi, my Chi is super sensitive about weather. She gets like that when she senses rain coming on even before we know it's supposed to rain. She is just so scared of it. Maybe she was sensing something weather related. 
Mine wasn't always acting like that. She is 11 years old now, and started this behavior only about 3 years ago.


----------

